# Financial Fairness in Separation



## Jessica1 (Nov 29, 2010)

I need some financial advice. I am separating from my spouse of 3 years. I am moving into a small room for rent for $250. Our two bedroom apt plus all util, animal fees, bills, etc. all add up to $1,500 per month. My spouse is from another country, he has been here 3 years, has a full time job that is through a temp co. He makes $350 per week, I make $750 per week. Anyways, he says that its not fair I ask 50% of his pay towards the bills. He also says that my student loan and car bill are all my bills not his and he doesn't have to pay them. He said he wants the name of a bill not me saying 50% of his pay. I told him I can name bills that add up to $700 per mo or half his pay. Anyways, he is refusing all of this and only offering to pay half the rent $350 and some small bills of his at his discretion as they come up, and he's not being specific! Anyways, I think this is very unfair, and he is already acting as if we are not married by saying that my bills are not our bills, etc. But I have been the one supporting him since he came. Anyways, I feel that this is not fair. He says he's just doing this because he is upset im separating. Anyways is asking him %50 fair, I think it is, any ideas.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

In my opinion, It is unfair to ask for 50% of anyones income especially without children. Also, you are bringing in the bulk of the income and asking for more money from him? Given how little he makes compared to you, he could make an arguement that you owe him money, that would depend on the local laws around spousal support. It might be better if you both normalize to the right income base and have him move into the room for rent and you take the apartment and expenses.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to a local lawyer, figure out what your obligations to each other would be if you divorce. Then go based on that. It might make a difference if you expect this to be a temporary thing, or just a stepping stone towards divorce. And is he staying in your apartment? If so, why? And are both of you on the lease?

In my case, I earn 90 to 95 % of our family income. My wife is living in the house, and I'm renting an apartment. Do I ask her to cough up half the money for the household bills? No way. There's no way she could. And I'm the one that initiated the separation, BTW. 

If this is a permanent separation, I'd look at what's required to separate your finances sooner than later. Talk to a lawyer, and get the scoop on how to do that. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

